# Foto in Comic-Style (à la Max Payne) umwandeln



## BoS_Tank (12. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
einige von euch werden schon das Spiel *Max Payne* gespielt haben. Die Story wird dort anhand von Comic-Sequenzen erzählt und die gezeigten Bilder/Comics finde ich sehr stylisch und beeindruckend  
Würde gerne wissen, ob vielleicht jemand einen Weg kennt, wie man einem normalen Foto (z.B. dieses) so einen Comic-Stil verpasst

Es hat schonmal einen Thread gegeben, wo es darum ging, ein Foto in einen Comic/eine Skizze zu vereandeln, aber die Ergebnisse haben mir nicht wirklich gefallen und sind auch vom MaxPayne-Style weit entfernt.

So, für alle diejenigen, die nicht wissen, was ich mit "MaxPayne-Style" meine, gibts auf der offiziellen Page ein paar Wallpaper:
Wallpaper 1 
Wallpaper 2 
Wallpaper 3 

Ganz charakteristisch ist meiner Meinung nach, dass so eine Art Duktus (besondere Pinselführung) zu erkennen ist

vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## der_Jan (12. August 2005)

Zu Comic: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=4888&highlight=Comic.
 Ansonsten würde ich behaupten: mit der Hand gemalt, bzw GrafikTablett. Und ansonsten: Einfach mal en Auqarellfilter drüber jagen. und mit Sättigung spielen.


----------



## Philip Kurz (12. August 2005)

Ich habe wohl ein bisschen zu lange probiert - jetzt hat KDZ schon gepostet .

Nungut, auf jeden Fall solltest du mal einen Blick auf die Kunstfilter "Fresko" und "Malmesser" werfen. Zunächst aber noch die Sättigung im Ausgangsbild verringern. Dann kannst du mit den Füllmethoden rumspielen (... beispielsweise "Weiches Licht") und mit Ebenenmasken die Effekte dem Bild anpassen. "Malmesser" eignet sich z.B. nicht unbedingt für Gesichtspartien. Nachdem du das Photo dann entsprechend eingefärbt hast, kannst du mit einem weichen Pinsel und der entsprechenden Füllmethode der neuen Ebene das Gesicht detaillierter gestalten (Highlights hervorheben, leicht braun färben etc.). Du merkst, ich würde da nicht unbedingt mit einem pauschalen Filter oder eine Aktion rangehen, sondern nach der Vorlage gerichtet arbeiten.

Achja, und am Ende noch "Störung hinzufügen". 

Im Anhang ist der Effekt durch eine Skalierung leider etwas verflogen. Schaut aber ganz gut aus.

/edit

@ KDZ
Für die Photos wurden sogar Schauspieler angeheuert und anschließend bearbeitet. Die Designer vom Projekt sind auch mit einer Digicam durch New York gerannt um Photos für ihre Texturen zu machen ... das nennt man Detailverliebt.


----------



## der_Jan (13. August 2005)

Dein Ergebniss ist erheblich schöner, bei mir Müsste man noch mitm Wischfinger drüber gehen, dabei aber sehr genau arbeiten.


----------



## ShadowMan (13. August 2005)

=> http://www.labproduction.de/tuts/max.htm

Viel Spaß


----------

